# Arrow



## SeverinR (Dec 19, 2012)

I am not a super hero comic book lover.

I like Arrow, because he is human, he has problems, he is not a perfect hero.
He isn't getting away everytime without the clueless cops getting clues or near capturing him.

He fights humans that are just a little worse then him.

I hate when he uses his bow in melee, but hey, you can't have everything from someone trying to write a comic book style series.   You can't jab someone or slice someone or block a blow with a bow and still use it to shoot arrows, it wil break.


----------



## wordwalker (Dec 19, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> I am not a super hero comic book lover.
> 
> I like Arrow, because he is human, he has problems, he is not a perfect hero.
> He isn't getting away everytime without the clueless cops getting clues or near capturing him.
> ...



True enough. I don't know that the stories are that good, but they've got the fun down.



SeverinR said:


> I hate when he uses his bow in melee, but hey, you can't have everything from someone trying to write a comic book style series.   You can't jab someone or slice someone or block a blow with a bow and still use it to shoot arrows, it will break.



Hmm, I think his bow's some kind of steel or better, so it's not completely impossible.

And I give them points for letting him use simple arrows almost always (Mike Grell's "the basics" approach that the character got the most fans for) but mix in a rare high-tech one when a specific plan calls for them, best of both worlds.

(Still, I'm just realist enough to be annoyed at how many bullets he simply runs past, and seems to shoot his bow as fast and point it around corners as easily as thugs do with their pistols. Hollywood standards, sure, so I guess I'm _still_ in Batman Animated Series withdrawal...)


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm digging it so far.

In contrast to SeverinR, I'm a big fan of superheroes in any format, and I think this show is one of the best in the genre.  Of course, that's not saying much as these types of shows have struggled.

Other than the fact that I'll watch anything with Summer Glau, The Cape pretty much sucked.  Heroes started out awesome but fell on its face after the first season.  I never could get into Smallville.  ETC.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 20, 2012)

wordwalker said:


> (Still, I'm just realist enough to be annoyed at how many bullets he simply runs past, and seems to shoot his bow as fast and point it around corners as easily as thugs do with their pistols. Hollywood standards, sure, so I guess I'm _still_ in Batman Animated Series withdrawal...)



Isn't it funny how every bad guy in damn near every action movie or TV show are absolutely horrible shots?


----------



## Ankari (Dec 20, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Isn't it funny how every bad guy in damn near every action movie or TV show are absolutely horrible shots?



LOL.  They're too busy thinking of evil things.  They don't have enough time to go to the gun range and practice.  Also, based on these shows and movies, the gun range is full of super heroes. The bad guy can't risk showing his face.


----------



## wordwalker (Dec 20, 2012)

BWFoster78 said:


> Other than the fact that I'll watch anything with Summer Glau,
> 
> The Cape pretty much sucked.
> 
> ...



Yes, yes, yes, yes, and (almost) yes. :nerd:


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 27, 2012)

wordwalker said:


> True enough. I don't know that the stories are that good, but they've got the fun down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I see on other shows, the stories are at least different enough to keep my interest.  American Detectives shows are basically cookie cutter now, seems the sit coms are modelled after previous sitcoms.
At least this seems to be in a class by itself.

I think its wood, but will have to look at it closer next time.
Did like the arrow with the recorder on it from last nights rerun.

Kind of script reasoning on last nights rerun, the female enemy from the triad, he has a chance to kill her, but only knocks the knife out of her hand(admittedly, he was in civilian persona), and doesn't kill her when they fight in his super hero persona).
Script reasoning-the only reason not to do something is because they have it in the script otherwise.


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 27, 2012)

I watched the first few episodes and liked what I saw but I just haven't had time to catch myself up.  I really want to watch a significant chunk of it before a make any judgements on its quality but at the moment  I'm thinking it is pretty middle-of-the-road, not this-is-horrible but then again not this-is-totally-awesome either.  The best part, I think, is that Captain Jack Harkness is in it. (Gotta love Doctor Who)

I really would not call myself a superhero fan.  I do love watching superhero movies (and can not wait until Man of Steel - which might have something to do with Superman being my favorite superhero) but I do not read superhero comics and cannot remember all the intricacies of most superheroes.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, looking at this pic, it could be a polimer bow which depending on material could take more abuse then wood.
Arrow TV - Bing Images


----------



## Mountain Bard (Jan 1, 2013)

I was always a superhero/comic book fan.  Though I was more into Marvel than DC, Green Arrow was one of the DC characters that I was always intrigued by.  I've seen every episode of Arrow except the one that aired Halloween night and for the most part I enjoy it, even if I feel that it's a pretty blatent rip off of the Nolan Batman movies at it's core.  It just seems made for a younger TV audience also.  I mean can we please just go at least one episode w/out someone going on a dinner date?  If they don't drop the dating/relationship hoopla, I may consider not watching anymore.  I really don't care about Ollie's best friend and ex-girl.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 2, 2013)

The relationships are a big part of Arrow. Maybe dating for just dating could be modified. Maybe have the date include some other action or point.


----------



## wordwalker (Jan 2, 2013)

They're a big part, but they don't seem to be set up right-- we're always *told* someone has this much history or that promising a connection, but we don't get the back-and-forth of why they might be right for each other, and the actors don't seem to have the chemistry to beat that. A bad case of Designated Love Interest, especially since one of the most central things about the Green Arrow character is supposed to be his destiny with we-all-know-who.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 4, 2013)

I haven't read green arrow, so maybe thats why I'm not having a problem with the shifting relationships, hes interested in this one, then that one, then returns to the interest in the first.
I think this shows he is as jumbled inside about women as anything else in his life, except for dealing with his quest.


----------



## Mountain Bard (Jan 4, 2013)

I didn't mind when he was dating the mob bosses daughter so much.  I think that storyline/relationship should have been given a lot longer to develop.  It's having to follow his best friend and his ex around on their little dating adventure that I really don't care about.  And like I've said, it feels like someone goes on a dinner date every single episode.  I feel like I turn it to Arrow, thinking I'm going to watch some comic book fun but instead I'm tricked into watching a chick flick.

I think I've convinced myself that I'm done w/ Arrow.  I feel like I'm clearly not the target audience for this show and that's ok.


----------



## GregorsMentor (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm trying to like arrow but the lead love interest just irks me.  I don't even really know why.  I liked the actress well enough on Harper's Island but I just don't believe her as an attorney, a cop's daughter, or the repeated focus of billionaire party boys.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 24, 2013)

Skirted the shark yesterday,

Armor piercing smoke grenade from a cool grenade launcher.
They shot the guards, so why not just blow the cab?
Most of the money would survive, but then again I guess the hollywood explosion would ruin all the money.
Simple  APHE round most damage would be in the cab, wouldn't it?


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 13, 2013)

Tonights show sounds good, 
evil mama shoots the hood, not knowing its her son.


----------



## wordwalker (Feb 13, 2013)

When the cliffhanger is pointing an arrow and a threat at your mother, and things go downhill from there... Eep!


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 14, 2013)

Alittle unbelievable last night, but entertaining.
Combat first aid: lets you store and use blood products, treat bullets wounds and defibulate the heart.

Worst part of the show last night; gives blood, repairs the bullet wound, zaps the heart,  when Arrow gets up, the woman says:
"Wheres the bathroom, I really have to pee"  All that in a few hours? Not even over a night.


----------



## PlotHolio (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm watching for Slade, just like pretty much everything that has Slade/Deathstroke in it.


----------

